# MMC problem-Event Viewer snap-in



## magnace (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

I'm running Vista Business edition on an Asus system (mobo K8N-E Deluxe, cpu AMD Athlon 64 3000+, ram 1.5GB). I've not had any real problems thankfully!

However when I try to add the Computer Management snap-in to an MMC console I get an error that Event Viewer could not be opened. Computer Managent then locks up the MMC and I have to use Task Manager to close it. If I try to add Event Viewer on its own I get the same error. [MMC could not create the snap-in. The snap-in may not be installed correctly. Name: Event Viewer. CLSID: FX:{b05566ad-fe9c-4363-be05-7a4cbb7cb510}]

I have been able to add other snap-ins such as Disk Manager and Device Manager without any problems.

Is the eventvwr.exe file corrupted? Will I need to extract it from the installation disk? Does anyone know how to fix this?

Martin


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

I have the same problem. Found this thread while looking for a solution for myself.

This thread: http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=970546&SiteID=17 offers several possible explanations/solutions. The most common seems to be the existance of a file "eventvwr.exe.config" in the C:\Windows\System32 directory and deleting or renaming it seems to be the cure.

Other associated possible causes include Peachtree accounting software, MS Office 2007 and Nero 7. (I did not have the .config file, nor Peachtree, but I do have both MS 2007 and Nero 7).

Hope this is of some use to you. Please report here if you found a solution & describe what it was; it might help me (and others).


----------

